# ¿7805 con disipación en chasis?



## _ViKeToR_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Buenas, quiero meter un 7805 con un encapsulado TO220 en el coche para adaptar la tensión de 12V a 5V para usarlo como cargador cuando esté el coche en marcha (12v bajo llave). Y quería evitar problemas de calentamiento, he pensado atornillarlo al chasis de coche para que disipe calor tranquilamente, pero no sé si el terminal de disipación es masa o puede haber algún problema por conectarlo a masa.
Supongo que es 1pregunta bastante estúpida, pero como tal tendrá fácil respuesta jeje.
Gracias!


----------



## bluetoothman (Mar 7, 2008)

Si, puedes hacerlo


----------



## _ViKeToR_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mmm... creo que alguien debería eliminar este hilo por lo tonto de la pregunta
Google tenía la respuesta en la segunda imagen buscando por TO220






Gracias!


----------



## JV (Mar 7, 2008)

Cuando busques información, hazlo directamente en la hoja de datos del componente, nunca por el encapsulado. En este caso coinciden.

Saludos..


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 8, 2008)

Cualquier integrado o componenete se puede conectar en cualquier chasis con cualquier tension positiva, negativa o sea masa, ya que entre el componente electronica y el chasis debe haber una lamina de MICA, la cual actua como aislante,, pero tambien se debe colocar entre el integrado y la mica, y entre la mica y el chasis grasa siliconada para la transferencia total del calor generado por el integrado.

saludos cordiales: DRACO.


----------



## El nombre (May 8, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> ...y el chasis debe haber una lamina de MICA, la cual actua como aislante..


ya que informaciónrmas, informaciónrma bien o alguien te llamará la atención. De qué te sirve colocar la mica (con o sin grasa térmica) si no aislas el tornillo que lo sujeta?(Como el que va tildado vale con un signo de interrogacion solo) Habría que colocarle un aislante plástico al tornillo.


----------



## mabauti (May 8, 2008)

por las malditas dudas, mide el voltaje entre el chasis y la base metalica del regulador


----------



## Leon Elec (May 9, 2008)

Bueno, se están llendo para cualquier lado con el lenguaje. Recomiendo calmar la forma de dirigirce.

En primer lugar hay que buscar información de la duda que se posea tanto en el buscador del foro y de internet.

Segundo brindar más detalle sobre la duda o problema que se posee. Cuanto mas información y claridad se escriba, mejor seran las respuestas obtenidas.

Tercero, cuando alguién responda, puede que se equivoque o se olviden de detalles importante, en forma respetuosa, se debe corregir a esta persona y no tratarlo mal.

Cuarto, cuando reciban las respuesta, sean amable y agradezcan haber sido alludado una vez evacuado completamente la duda.


Hay encapsulado que son de plástico, por lo que no necesitan de aislación. En el caso del 7805 posee un encapsulado plástico-metal y la parte de metal, va conectado al disipador y en este caso hay que aislar el disipador y el tornillo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 10, 2008)

Es verdad: me equivoque al responder apresuradamente, y olvide lo del cuellito aislante del tornillo lo cual es fundamental y agradezco que lo hayan notado.

He armado muchisimos dispositivos electronicos y jamas olvide los cuellitos de plastico o nipple (creo q se llaman), no se pq lo olvide esta vez.

saludos.


----------



## Elvic (May 10, 2008)

saludos 

 _ViKeToR_

y porque? mejor no tratas de conseguir  el 7805 con un encapsulado *TO220IS*

como el http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/69427/KEC/KIA7805API.html


suerT


----------



## Chico3001 (May 10, 2008)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> saludos
> 
> _ViKeToR_
> 
> ...




Coincido con esta solucion, pero falta una anotacion, como la resistencia termica de un encapsulado aislado es mayor, es posible que el componente se caliente unos grados mas que si fuera un encapsulado estandar...


----------



## electroaficionado (May 10, 2008)

Es lo que iba a decir, ya de entrada esta limitado en la corriente a medio ampere, y encima de eso la resistencia térmica es mayor...


----------

